# 2WW - Discharge the day after Et - is this normal?



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi

I had my ET yesterday morning and towards the evening about 8pm I had a slight brown discharge. (quite thick mucus in consistency). I had a little bit more of the same this morning. I didn't have any other side effects and haven't had this since.

Is this normal? Or could the little embryo has gone already?

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi wendy 

im not a nurse hun but i have had brown discharge after transfer and called my clinic and they said this can happen not to worry just wanted to put your mind at ease wishing you goodluck in 2ww prayers your way 
love lilly xxx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Lilly

I did read that this can happen around the time of implantation, but given we only had one embryo, it was put back very early - i.e. early on day 2.

Thanks for your advice. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but would really like to know what is causing the discharge to help me understand.

Thanks for your prayers. Hope all goes well with your next attempt.

Wendyxx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Wendy,

I remember having the same thing last time and did this time too, but yesterday. It might be the result of all the cleaning and scraping they do before they implant the embryo. Also, did Mr T. put in a pessary after the transfer? sometimes this leaks out a day or two after.

Try not to worry huns, rest up and think snuggling thoughts. sending lots of positive vibes to you   

Love to you,
Crystal
xxxx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wendy,

Forgot to say that I also freaked out when this happened, but one of my embies did implant - so your little embryo is still there.

Crystal
x


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Crystal

Thanks for the advice. How are you? 

Sorry about your last cycle, Crystal. As you don't have a profile against your log on I wasn't sure how you'd got on in the past. Fingers cross that yours and mine are both implanting quite happily!!!  

Mr T didn't put a pessary in afterwards - I did this myself in the back bit just afterwards.

How are you doing? Are you bored of bed/couch rest yet? I've been watching a lot of upbeat comedy dvds to keep me going - but it feels really weird being confined to bed. How about you?

Hows the bird watching from your lounge?

Take care, hun,
love,
Wx


----------

